# Veronica Maya and others - stockings @ Italian TV (3V)



## mcol (31 Dez. 2012)

*Rossella Di Tullio - stockings @ TG2 Insieme 03/12/12*



 

 




 

 

 

51 MB - 3'10" - 640x480 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Barbara Merlin - stockings @ RaiSport Vancouver 26/02/10*

feat. Valentina Marchei



 

 




 

 



20,3 MB - 1'24" - 704x384 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Veronica Maya - stockings (and suspenders?) @ Verdetto Finale 02/02/09*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

28,3 MB - 1'58" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (19 März 2013)

*Veronica Maya - Verdetto Finale 18/03/13*

feat. Alessandra Appiano, Manila Nazzaro







 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



179 MB - 9'38" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (23 Nov. 2013)

*Manila Nazzaro - Verdetto Finale 19/11/13*

feat. Veronica Maya



 

 




 

 




 

 



102 MB - 5'23" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (30 Apr. 2014)

*Alessandra Appiano - Verdetto Finale 22/02+09/05+14/05/13*

feat. Veronica Maya, Carmen Di Pietro







 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



157 MB - 8'31" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Alessandra Appiano & Manila Nazzaro - Verdetto Finale 22/04/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



76 MB - 4'06" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Alessandra Appiano - Verdetto Finale 30/01/14*



 




 



50 MB - 2'39" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (2 Aug. 2014)

*Angela Melillo & Veronica Maya - Verdetto Finale 25/01/13*







 




 



60 MB - 3'13" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Vera Slepoj - Verdetto Finale 28/01/13*



 

 



31 MB - 1'40" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Antonella Boralevi & Veronica Maya - Verdetto Finale 29/01/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



95 MB - 5'05" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Marta Flavi - Verdetto Finale 05/02/13*







 

 




 

 



83 MB - 4'27" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Patrizia Pellegrino & Veronica Maya - Verdetto Finale 12/02/13*







 

 




 

 



120 MB - 6'29" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Veronica Maya & Donatella Miliani - Verdetto Finale 10/01/14*



 

 




 

 



137 MB - 7'14" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Veronica Maya - Verdetto Finale 22/01/14*







 

 




 

 




 

 



119 MB - 6'18" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Manila Nazzaro - Verdetto Finale 31/01/14*



 

 




 

 



56 MB - 3'03" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## steganos (15 Aug. 2014)

Ein "lebe hoch" auf das italienische TV-Programm!!


----------



## lofas (5 Okt. 2014)

Mama Mia:thx::thx:


----------



## Nürnberg (9 Juli 2017)

sehr sexy italienerinnen


----------



## angelika (4 Sep. 2017)

da können sich die deutschen Moderatorinen verstecken


----------



## Handschmeichler (27 Juli 2022)

Puh...
Ich sollte mich mal informieren, wie man in Deutschland italienisches Fernsehen empfangen kann...


----------



## Punisher (27 Juli 2022)

Alles down


----------

